# Rutenreparatur: Ringeinlage und Blankschaden



## feedex (18. März 2008)

Vorab möchte ich eine Warnung aussprechen: Verleiht kein Angelgerät an Verwandte!
#q

Bei meiner Ultimate Empire Allround hat das zur Folge, das:

1. ein Rutenring seine Einlage verloren hat
2. der Blank des Handteils einen Zentimeter unterhalb des Zapfenendes einen waagerechten Riss hat, der fast durchgängig ist.

Ich bin grundsätzlich mit 2 extrem linken Händen gesegnet und habe keinerlei Erfahrungen mit der Reparatur von Ruten.
Da ich meine 2 Empires aber nicht aussondern will, wage ich das Experiment.

Wie fange ich das mit dem Rutenring an?
Gibt es Einsätze für Rutenringe einzeln oder muss ich den ganzen Ring dafür austauschen?
Welche Materialen brauche ich, welche Art Kleber?

Das größere Problem sehe ich in der Bruchstelle.
Da diese aber absolut waagerecht und eben auf dem letzten Zentimeter des Zapfens ist, sehe ich da keine Probleme für die Aktion der Rute nach einer Reparatur. Zumal die Hülse des Gegenstücks relativ lang ist. 

Wie trenne ich das angebrochene Teil ab?
Braucht es eine spezielle Säge oder reicht eine normale Puk-Säge?
Wie "versorge" ich die Stelle?
Ich vermute mal, das da irgendetwas in Richtung Lack aufgetragen werden muss.

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## feedex (18. März 2008)

*AW: Rutenreparatur: Ringeinlage und Blankschaden*

*schieb*


----------



## mlkzander (18. März 2008)

*AW: Rutenreparatur: Ringeinlage und Blankschaden*

wenn hier nix kommt
frag mal da:

www.rutenbauforum.de


----------



## megger (18. März 2008)

*AW: Rutenreparatur: Ringeinlage und Blankschaden*

Also den Ring musst du wohl austauschen (lassen) und den Riß sollte sich mal ein Fachmann anschauen. wenn du noch keine Erfahrung im Rutenbau hast, dann würde ich es mir zweimal überlegen, ob du es selber machst. Würd mich erstmal beim freundlichen Händler erkundigen, ob er jemanden kennt, der das für Dich erledigen kann. Schon beim entfernen des alten Ringes, also Lack und Bindung kannst Du schon den Blank beschädigen, und dann war es das!

Was kostet die Rute denn neu? Und was sagt dein netter Verwandter dazu. Hat den Schaden ja schließlich verursacht und sollte dafür gerade stehen! Also ich würde es als Selbstverständlich ansehen, dass er Dir den Schaden ersetzt, bzw. adäquaten Ersatz besorgt. kann ja nicht angehen, dass der Schaden auf dir sitzen bleibt.


Viel Glück


Megger


----------



## neddi (18. März 2008)

*AW: Rutenreparatur: Ringeinlage und Blankschaden*

Glaub ich hatte dir mal was zum Thema Ringeinlage erneuern geschickt, oder ?

Wobei das alles eh nichts hilft, wenn der Riss nicht reparierbar ist...
Würde mal ein paar Fotos machen und dann hier oder im Rutenbauforum Posten wie mlkzander schon tippte, aber bevor die Rute in die Tonne kommt würde ich es probieren mal was zu Flicken


----------



## Khaane (18. März 2008)

*AW: Rutenreparatur: Ringeinlage und Blankschaden*

Die Riss-Stelle kannst du eigentlich ausbohren, bzw. das Rissende kreisrund einbohren, danach den gesamten Riss, samt loch versuchen mit Sekundenkleber oder Epoxydharz zu versiegeln.


----------



## feedex (19. März 2008)

*AW: Rutenreparatur: Ringeinlage und Blankschaden*

*@All*

Danke für die Tipps, daraus werde ich mir schon etwas ableiten können!

* @neddi*
Neddi, Freund, Mitboardie und Kupferstecher!!!
Gut, dass Du Dich "geoutet" hast!
Das Filmchen, welches Du mir seinerzeit geschickt hast, ist leider mit dem Vorgänger meiner letzten Festplatte in die ewigen Jagdgründe gegangen.
Der Name des Absenders ist in den ewigen Jagdgründen meines Hirnkastens verloren gegangen.

Wärest Du so nett, mir den Link bzw. die Datei noch einmal zu schicken?

* @megger*

Ich werde den besagten Verwandten nicht zur Kasse bitten. 
Vor Jahren habe ich ihm einmal ein Angelmesser verbaselt, dass hat er mir in schöner Regelmäßigkeit süffisant grinsend unter die Nase gerieben. 

Um es mit der Werbung zu sagen:

Rutenschaden: 20,40 €
Meinem Verwandten das jahrelang unter die Nase reiben: UNBEZAHLBAR!


----------



## neddi (19. März 2008)

*AW: Rutenreparatur: Ringeinlage und Blankschaden*

Dann hat die Sache ja was gutes, nu kannst kontern wenn er wieder mit seinem Messer kommt 
Bekommst PM wenn ich das Vid gefunden habe


----------



## feedex (19. März 2008)

*AW: Rutenreparatur: Ringeinlage und Blankschaden*



neddi schrieb:


> Dann hat die Sache ja was gutes, nu kannst kontern wenn er wieder mit seinem Messer kommt
> Bekommst PM wenn ich das Vid gefunden habe



Ich danke Dir!

Ja, kontern kann ich jetzt reichlich....


----------



## zandertex (19. März 2008)

*AW: Rutenreparatur: Ringeinlage und Blankschaden*

wenn er so nachtragend ist,hat er es wohl mit Absicht gemacht.|muahah:Spass beiseite,hier im Board kommt jemand aus Selbold,quasi dein Nachbar.Der müßte dir helfen können.Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. März 2008)

*AW: Rutenreparatur: Ringeinlage und Blankschaden*

Ringeinlage wechseln (habe ich nach einem Tipp hier aus dem Board so gemacht und es ging ganz prima):

1. Passenden Spender-Ring finden. Erwärmen - Ringeinlage plumst raus (nicht zu tief fallen lassen...), aufbewahren.

2. Dasselbe am defekten Ring der Rute. Alte Einlage wegschmeissen.

3. Leeren Ring an der Rute vorsichtig erwärmen. Neue Ringeinlage (siehe 1.) einpassen. Mit etwas Kleber (Sekundenkleber oder Epoxi) zusätzlich befestigen.

Mit Ergänzungen wegen des geistreichen "Äh"....


----------



## zanderhechtfrodo (19. März 2008)

*AW: Rutenreparatur: Ringeinlage und Blankschaden*

äh---------


----------



## zanderhechtfrodo (19. März 2008)

*AW: Rutenreparatur: Ringeinlage und Blankschaden*

Ich würde sagen ab zum Rutenbauer CMW da macht man nichts falsch !


----------



## feedex (19. März 2008)

*AW: Rutenreparatur: Ringeinlage und Blankschaden*



zandertex schrieb:


> wenn er so nachtragend ist,hat er es wohl mit Absicht gemacht.|muahah:Spass beiseite,hier im Board kommt jemand aus Selbold,quasi dein Nachbar.Der müßte dir helfen können.Gruß Zandertex



Jetzt werde ich aber neugierig....wer ist denn das?
Die Mitgliederkarte wehrt sich gerade vehement gegen meinen Zugriff - lass mich bitte nicht mit diesem Fragezeichen im Gesicht dahinsiechen!


----------



## Wollebre (21. März 2008)

*AW: Rutenreparatur: Ringeinlage und Blankschaden*

zur Erneuerung der gebrochenen Ringeinlage mal an Angelwelt Huchtingen in Bremen wenden. (  http://www.angelwelt-rose.de/) Die haben einen Spezialisten, der eine neue Einlage einsetzt, ohne den Ring von der Rute zu entfernen. Gerade bei teuren Ruten hat das einen großen Vorteil. Denn wer bekommt die original Ringzierbindung und Lackierung wieder so hin wie beim Original. (ich hoffer der verhaut mich nicht, weil er jetzt tausende von Anfragen bekommt. Ist n großer Kerl von über 2m) *Also Sportsfreunde, bitte nur für wirklich hochwertige Ruten anfragen!!!!*


----------

